# Munich Area or Nice Area?



## szandara

Hi

I am an italian expat living in Spain. Tired of catalunya life I am moving again to have a better job position. I have received two good job offers, one in Munich and one in Nice. I am really undecided. In Munich I would have a better pay and a better job, but no sun, no beaches.

So I am trying to make up my mind. 
....
(ready for the questions?  )
.....
I would like to know how cosmopolitan is the city of Munich, is it easy to make friends? (life in Catalunya is quite hard for expats) 
is it easy to come in contact with the locals? 

I am one kind of person who like to meet new people all the time.
is it cheap to party? are entertrainements affordable? are people open-minded?

I am going to have a decent pay, about 3000 net per month working for Elektrobit.
What about housing and food? 
Do you need to have a car?

Is salsa dancing spread?

I hope that you, people, that were in my same position can help me!!!

There's no need to answer all the questions, just some of them 

thanks so much and regards

Simone


----------



## panama

szandara said:


> Hi
> 
> I am an italian expat living in Spain. Tired of catalunya life I am moving again to have a better job position. I have received two good job offers, one in Munich and one in Nice. I am really undecided. In Munich I would have a better pay and a better job, but no sun, no beaches.
> 
> So I am trying to make up my mind.
> ....
> (ready for the questions?  )
> .....
> I would like to know how cosmopolitan is the city of Munich, is it easy to make friends? (life in Catalunya is quite hard for expats)
> is it easy to come in contact with the locals?
> 
> I am one kind of person who like to meet new people all the time.
> is it cheap to party? are entertrainements affordable? are people open-minded?
> 
> I am going to have a decent pay, about 3000 net per month working for Elektrobit.
> What about housing and food?
> Do you need to have a car?
> 
> Is salsa dancing spread?
> 
> I hope that you, people, that were in my same position can help me!!!
> 
> There's no need to answer all the questions, just some of them
> 
> thanks so much and regards
> 
> Simone


I ran into this post at the French forum

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/fr...iving-france/95718-nice-area-munich-area.html

I hope it helps

Alx


----------



## James3214

Looks like you got enough input on the French thread Simone, but what I would say is that Munich always comes out top in the 'quality of life' surveys. In the recent 'Mercer' one it was placed 4 out of 221 world cities. Nice was not even in the top 50!

But....I am try to keep the secret!


----------



## szandara

hehe indeed I posted this message in both forums. I made up my mind, in the end I am moving the Munich area. Which is going to be Nuremberg actually.

I hope it's the right choice,

plus, in Nice I didnt trust so much the people offering me a job.

thanks for the advices


----------



## twostep

szandara said:


> hehe indeed I posted this message in both forums. I made up my mind, in the end I am moving the Munich area. Which is going to be Nuremberg actually.
> 
> I hope it's the right choice,
> 
> plus, in Nice I didnt trust so much the people offering me a job.
> 
> thanks for the advices


Muenchen - Nuernberg
Apples - Oranges


----------



## szandara

mmmm i see, well I actually count on moving to Munich within the year. I hope...Anyway, is Nuremberg not ok?


----------



## Seb*

szandara said:


> mmmm i see, well I actually count on moving to Munich within the year. I hope...Anyway, is Nuremberg not ok?


It is fine - just a different type of people


----------



## szandara

more closed? more snob?


----------



## James3214

It's still Bavaria but Nuremberg is a bit less cosmopolitan than Munich but still has a lot of museums and cultural attractions. I only visited it once but its seems a nice place to live. One big advantage over Munich is that it is a lot cheaper to live there.

Shame you are not there at the moment as their famous Xmas Market has just opened.


----------



## James3214

Munich. No 4 in the top cities to live in the world for expats.

Vienna named as the best city in the world for expats to live and work


----------

